# What do you want in a stereo amplifier?



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm interested in what users of this forum would considerable desirable for a home stereo amplifier near the $350-500 price point.

Some things to reflect upon:

How much power? 

What features would you want it to have? 

Inputs? 

Chassis Aesthetics?

Color?

Efficiency?

Thanks for your time,

Thadman


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with Autiophile on most everything (with exception of L.E.D. color). Check out WYRED 4 SOUND they have very good amps, made in USA, and a couple in your price range.


----------

